# Landlord gone AWOL!!



## crossy1982 (May 1, 2009)

Hi i need some advice....

I live in a 1 bed apartment for which i gave my landlord 3 cheques when i initially moved in. The first 2 cheques were cashed pretty much on the due date, however the third was due to be cashed around 2 months ago. I have tried to contact my landlord by email and telephone and even went round to the address he originally gave me but the place is desserted! The problem i have is i plan to leave dubai very soon and and cancel my visa which leaves me with a few questions:

1) What do i do with the keys when i go?
2) Can i leave my bank account open in case he cashes the cheque once i'm gone?
3) If not and he cashes the cheque and it bounces will i then be arrested upon ever re entering dubai?

Any advice would be welcome.

Thanks


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

I guess you could leave the keys with the management company (put it all in writing and get signatures).

The cheque thing is a legal question so I'd take some proper advice on that.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

1, Give keys to security/management at the building.
2.If your bank account is linked to your company, they may inform the bank that your visa has been cancelled and your account will be frozen. 
3. Inform the landlord what you have done in writing to his e-mail and keep copies.
If he has not cashed this cheque, maybe he is not in Dubai any longer himself and has no account here. If you leave now and he never cashes the cheque I take it that means you have had the last 2 months rent free, will that cover your security deposit?
I would close the account, if he tries to cash it after you have gone he will have to report you to the police himself. I doubt he will get very far, the police are too busy now with bounced cheques to be bothered with these sort of cases where you are not actually gaining anything.
I would imagine if it bounced he will then get in touch with you before going to the police.
Worse case senario - police stop you on your return to Dubai, you show them the e-mails you sent him informing him that you have left Dubai, closed your account and tried to contact him.
If they are still not happy then you can pay them the outstanding amount.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

^^^^

What he said!

Bottom line is, even if the worst comes to the worst, your account is closed and he tries to cash the cheque at some future date, just have the cash with you when (if) you come back to UAE. However, leaving the amount of the cheque in your bank account would save any hassles too. Only problem there is the bank will take their monthly "We need money for fees cos we're broke" payment each month, still, it'd be better for peace of mind wouldn't it?

Finally, depending when you're leaving, a lot of people are away at the moment on holiday, or maybe he's been locked up for bounced cheques...


----------



## titirangi (Aug 14, 2008)

lol "maybe he's been locked up for bounced cheques..." now that would be kinda ironic.

Another example of why the federal law needs to change for bounced cheques.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> ^^^^
> 
> What he said!
> 
> ...


considering that any account is automatically frozen if there is no activity on it for a certain period of time I dont think the option of leaving the account open is an option at all.
How did you contact the landlord the first time??


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> considering that any account is automatically frozen if there is no activity on it for a certain period of time...


Is that a fact ?

I kept 2 accounts for 3 years without activities (with minimum amount on) when I moved from UAE to another country, then recently moved back to UAE and "re-use" the same accounts without any issue.


----------

